# hose pressure/ overheating



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

quick question guys, i am having some pretty bad overheating problems, and i'm not real sure yet what is causing it. When i start up the car when cold, for about 10 mins, there is no pressure when i squeeze the upper radiator hoses... after a while, though, the antifreeze starts boiling like crazy and the temp gauge spikes out at the top, and the hoses are extremely hot and swelled up. also, after about 10 minutes of cooling down with the car off, i was feeling around to see what was hot and what wasn't, and the hoses were still really hot, and the radiator core was not the slightest bit warm. another thing was that when it had cooled down some and i took off the radiator cap, it was completely dry inside of the pipe. this didn't start until an hour long drive yesterday, and when i got home from the drive, there was coolant sprayed all over the top of my motor. i already replaced the radiator cap up top, as the old one was worn out, but it's still happening. i think it may be a water pump issue, but i have no direct idea of what it might be. any ideas?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Replace your thermostat. Also you might have something blocking up the radiator so get it boiled out and see if it needs to be recored. And it might be a good idea to get a new water pump and do a tune up.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

doin the thermostat tonight
we'll see how she does


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

after about 6 hours and around 4 radiator flushes, i'm finally done. it seemed like the radiator hadn't been flushed in a decade. i think the thermostat was the problem, but i'll find out for sure tomorrow


----------

